# My tortoise table (pics inside)



## Livingstone (Sep 25, 2009)

I got some great compliments on the tortoise table I built for my young sulcata. I took some photos to show the the setup and build.

This is the current setup, I have the half log set up on the cold side to the left of the photo. The water bowl is in the lower left for easy cleaning and access, and the food tile is directly across from it. The food tile I directly in front of the burrow that with my tort's help we created. The food tile is direct line of site for the tort so it knows when theres food. My basking light is set up so the hot spot is outside the burrow so its easy for the tort to thermoregulate, and the CHE is aimed directly at the burrow keeping the night temp at 75-80 and humidity at 80% at night.







This photo is what his burrow looks like and a close up that doesnt really show depth accurately( i tried).










This last photo shows how I attached the flexible border to the table. You can also see the rubber matt that serves as a liner against water and spills.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2009)

I really like the enclosure, it is very nice. You did a very good job  Will you put some plants or plant some seeds?


----------



## Candy (Sep 26, 2009)

I love your setup. I always like the little caves that people make for their tortoises hides they look cool. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the burrow. What material is the wall made out of? And where did you get that sticker?


----------



## jobeanator (Sep 26, 2009)

what is your enclosure made of by the way? i love your setup very effective


----------



## terryo (Sep 26, 2009)

What a great set up. Does he ever go into the half log hide or just the burrow, which I love..........


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 26, 2009)

That's cool! What about a hide in the warm area? Where does the tort spend most of the day?


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 26, 2009)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Very nice. I really like the burrow. What material is the wall made out of? And where did you get that sticker?





terryo said:


> What a great set up. Does he ever go into the half log hide or just the burrow, which I love..........



1)The burrow is made of four rocks that support the roof which is another rock. The sticker came with the tort from the breeder. 

2)He spends all his time in and around his burrow, except when hes hungry... then he forages, until I get up then miraculously food appears from the sky 



tortoisenerd said:


> That's cool! What about a hide in the warm area? Where does the tort spend most of the day?



Actually the burrow is very close but not directly in the basking spot. The basking spot is about 4" away from the opening to the burrow. He sunbathes then goes back into his burrow. The log is on the cool side...

This tort has a good life, he is thoroughly over engulged and loved, especially by me. I will pretty much move mountains to make this lil guy happy...


----------

